# Cat litter ruined my humidor



## MikeFromBoston (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm new to cigar smoking so last week I bought my first humidor (it can hold around 100 cigars). I read that I could use cat litter in my new humidor to control humidity instead of using the "foam" humidifier that came with my humidor. That's a really bad idea. Or maybe I did something wrong. As explained by some people on this board:

1) I covered the bottom of my humidor with cat litter
2) I poured some water on it

Problem is that it created some sort of mud. I'm hesitant to put my cigars on top of that. I don't like the smell of it. Actually I don't like it at all. 

I used regular litter but was I supposed to use the clumping one? PLEASE HELP! 
:jaw:
Thanks
Mike


----------



## BAllen (Jan 3, 2013)

Surely, you can't be serious


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Did you leave the cat s**t in it when you added water too? You gotta be joking. Or trolling.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

You didn't ruin anything! That's exactly how it's done. You obviously read the litter thread very thoroughly because you didn't miss a single step. Get ready to enjoy the best cigars of your life!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I didn't think "The Walking Dead" premiered until next month ???

Troll/Zombie what's the difference...


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Mike - if you're serious, do pls read up on cat litter & humidors, humidification, and humidors in general. You have more information gaps than the BOTLs here can fill in a few short posts. If you're just being silly, then whatever, dude.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

I see the problem your not supposed to put them on top, you need to scoop it up now and put the sticks under it.:suspicious:


----------



## TMcNasty (Dec 18, 2012)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Get ready to enjoy the best cigars of your life!!


Newsflash. Those aren't cigars! Meow.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> Or maybe I did something wrong


Got it in one. :twitch: :tsk:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Um....Oh my Smurf....


----------



## Eddien8620 (Oct 27, 2010)

WoooooooW .......... lol


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

Did you use the silica or the other stuff? Not sure if serious......


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

No worries... Go get a cat, & now you have the most badass pimp litter box ever! 


Hope it wasn't a Daniel Meowarshall...


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

fuente~fuente said:


> No worries... Go get a cat, & now you have the most badass pimp litter box ever!
> 
> Hope it wasn't a Daniel Meowarshall...


:rotfl:


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

haha im rolling


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

If you are serious you need to be:
:spank:


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

wow wtg man congrats on the new setup ........I think you added to much water.....


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Laughed out loud. Must be from other place that blast the crap out if you if you even mention kitty litter. Cat does have pimp ass new litter box thought. Funnnnnny


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

TMcNasty said:


> Newsflash. Those aren't cigars! Meow.


Best comment yet! Lol


----------



## shawnrichardson (Jan 7, 2013)

I am laughing my butt off. Where's the punch line ?


----------



## shawnrichardson (Jan 7, 2013)

jhedrick83 said:


> Best comment yet! Lol


ditto


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

And here's yer sign! :der:

:lol:


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the good laugh!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

"What? I don't get it."


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

And I thought I was a noob.... :hmm:


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Just signed up and has one post ... obvious troll.

No self respecting cigar smokers is this friggin Stupid!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> As explained by some people on this board:
> 
> 1) I covered the bottom of my humidor with cat litter
> 2) I poured some water on it


 I'd personally love to see the links to this information in the threads so we can edumacate those members. No? Oh I guess I didn't see that sort of info posted here after all. Care to post again Mike, with your sources for this erroneous idea? :bowl::hmm:



> No self respecting cigar smokers is this friggin Stupid!


In the little time I've been here Chris, you would be surprised.  LOL


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Amazing! You cannot be serious.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey this is how I did mine, worked out great.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

yes! Consider your new humidor trashed. Sart over and be more caful. GL


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

If this is true its funnier than the person that put veggies in their humi


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

TMcNasty said:


> Newsflash. Those aren't cigars! Meow.


You sure, they might be that new brand: La Aroma de Poopa, problem with them is they only come in torpedos...


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

jhedrick83 said:


> You sure, they might be that new brand: La Aroma de Poopa, problem with them is they only come in torpedos...


Or Parodi, which ain't all that bad in my book. Grandpa loved them.


----------



## BAllen (Jan 3, 2013)

falconman515 said:


> No self respecting cigar smokers is this friggin Stupid!


I disagree.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

BAllen said:


> I disagree.


Same, but not as in this particular troll's sake. Though they are just trolling through. First post and I say it's hammer time.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Trolling? I thought it was hilarious; I almost bumped his RG, but then I figured it was just a second account of someone who's already here.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Mark, I am thinking second account of someone who "used" to be here. That is why I left this open so that everyone could have some fun. Sorry but I just like seeing people play with trolls. :biggrin:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

What? It's a zombie troll from someone?

Shocker...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Mark, I am thinking second account of someone who "used" to be here. That is why I left this open so that everyone could have some fun. Sorry but I just like seeing people play with trolls. :biggrin:


Ah. Good point; you're probably right.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Kitty Litter

Not just for cats!


----------



## BAllen (Jan 3, 2013)

splattttttt said:


> Same, but not as in this particular troll's sake. Though they are just trolling through. First post and I say it's hammer time.


Yeah, as someone who deals with federal employees on a regular basis, I've come to the conclusion that there's no limit on people's stupidity.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

True story. Amidst a nightmare ice storm descending on my area some time ago, I ran to a store to stock up on essentials. Of course, by the time I got there after work, it had already been picked pretty well clean. I did get some food and drink, so I made out okay on that - but they were totally out of salt. So, I says to myself, I says - self, what can i use for traction on my long staircase up to my house after the ice shows up? Yeah, I decided on kitty litter. 

It worked great while things were frozen. I patted myself on the back for my ingenuity with limited choice of supplies. It snowed a bit, but the kitty litter under the snow and over the ice still gave me great traction.

Then...the thaw came. It looked like a port a potty exploded on my stairs. It was seriously nasty, brown slush and mush everywhere. Tracked into my place with everyone's shoes (including mine). 

I threw out the rest of the bag in disgust.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Guys, I am going to close this one up since it has run it's course and was obviously not serious.


----------

